# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Δοκιμές σε 802.11ac

## Convict

Και μια πρώτη γεύση από δοκιμές με 802.11ac

Screen Shot 05-25-15.JPG

----------


## kxrist

τι ? έτσι ξερά ??? δώσε περισσότερο ίνφο, ή ανοίξτε ένα θέμα στις δοκιμές για να γράφουν κι άλλοι

----------


## nkar

Ναι περιμένουμε λεπτομέρειες!

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα από την μεριά μου, αλλά σε συζητήσεις με τον Convict, μάλλον ήρθε το τέλος των Mikrotik.

Η Mikrotik έχει παρατήσει το Wireless κομμάτι εδώ και χρόνια.
Ναι μεν έχει βγάλει κάποια νέα features αλλά καμία ουσιαστική βελτίωση. Το ρίξανε στα CCR, λες και με το γεμάτο bugs Mikrotik 6.x θα κατακτήσουν τον κόσμο της Cisco και της Juniper  ::   :: 
Πάνε να φάνε το κεφάλι τους απότι φαίνεται...

Το Nstreme το παράτησαν εντελώς και σε 802.11n/ac απλά δεν την παλεύει τις μισές φορές.
Το NV2 έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα για PtP links και ειδικά σε multihop & TCP connections και η Mikrotik απλά τα αγνοεί επιδεικτικά ποστάροντας δοκιμές στο lab που δεν έχουν την παραμικρή σχέση με το τι γίνεται στον πραγματικό κόσμο.

Γενικά το support της είναι τραγικά άθλιο. Και οκ για εμάς εδώ που στην ουσία παίζουμε μας είναι αδιάφορο το support της, αλλά όταν ο άλλος βασίζει την επιχείριση του σε μία Mikrotik και αυτή κάνει 1-2 μήνες να απαντήσει σε κάθε ticket τότε υπάρχει θέμα, και δείχνει και το επίπεδο της σαν εταιρία. 

Η λύση φαίνεται να είναι κάτι σε Ubiquiti.
Το TDMA implemenation τους δείχνει κλάσεις ανώτερο από το NV2. Γενικά η ubi φαίνεται να το εξελίσσει το RF κομμάτι σε αντίθεση με την Mikrotik.
Και στο κομμάτι των ρυθμίσεων η Ubi το έχει απλοποιήσει σε βαθμό 'Apple'. 5 κουμπιά/επιλογές το πολύ και τέλος. Το εντελώς ανάποδο από τις 300 ρυθμίσεις του Mikrotik  :: 
Εκ πρώτης δεν μου αρέσει η έλλειψη ρυθμίσεων, αλλά σε πρώτες δοκιμές του convict φαίνεται πως το έχουν εξελίξει αρκετά το πράγμα στην Ubi ώστε να είναι pretty much plug and play!
Αν και εφόσον δουλεύει πάντα σωστά δεν με νοιάζει ακόμα και μόνο on/off button να έχει  :: 

Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι πως πρέπει να αλλάζουν και τα 2 άκρα εξοπλισμό αν πει κάποιος ότι ξηλώνει τα mikrotik στο RF κομμάτι (για το routing ακόμα προτιμώ το mikrotik  :: )

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχω αντίθετη γνώμη. Είχα την τύχη να παίξω πάρα πολύ με όλη την γκάμα της Ubnt. Έχει πολύ ασταθές software & hardware για αρχή. Το λειτουργικό όλων των συσκευών τους είναι πάρα πολύ φτωχό. Ναι μεν Plug and play αλλά εκεί που θες την εξτρά ρύθμιση δεν την έχουν. Το GUI δεν είναι και τόσο άμεσο όσο του Mikrotik. Σε δουλειές Ταράτσας σπάει νεύρα. Το άλλο που για να αλλάξεις μια ρύθμιση κάνουν reboot δεν το καταλαβαίνω επίσης. Είμαστε στο 2015 για όνομα του θεού. Ούτε το Openwrt δεν κάνει τέτοια. Το τελικό performance είναι χειρότερο ενώ στα τελευταία firmware καλώς ή κακώς έχει περιορίσει τα κανάλια που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις. Έβγαλε το compliance test και στα ac μοντέλα δεν υπάρχει καν σε παλιό firmware. Επίσης η ρύθμιση (ACK Timeout) για μακρινά link δεν είναι και πολύ αποτελεσματική στα Ubnt. 
Το μόνο κομμάτι που έχει εξέλιξη είναι το Airfiber. Είναι απλησίαστα για εμάς βέβαια και τελικά ρυπογόνα για τους 5GHz.
Τέλος αν σκεφτείς ότι αγοράζουμε σε δολάριο το κόστος τους τελευταίους μήνες έχει εκτοξευτεί κάνοντας τα πολύ χάλια value for money αγορά.
Έχω κάτι ac κάρτες στην άκρη εδώ και μήνες. Θα πάρω τον NVAK να κάνουμε μερικές δοκιμές στο "ηρωικό" λινκ. Έχω περιέργεια να δω πως πάει το ac σε Mikrotik.

----------


## Cha0s

Όπως είπα δεν το έχω δουλέψει ο ίδιος.

Μετέφερα τις πρώτες εντυπώσεις από συζητήσεις που κάναμε με τον Convict.

Από εκεί και πέρα ασχέτως αν τα ubi είναι καλά ή όχι, δεν αλλάζει το *γεγονός* πως το wireless κομμάτι στα Mikrotik είναι υπό διάλυση και δεν ασχολούνται πλέον με αυτό εκεί στην Mikrotik. Αυτό από μόνο του καλεί για εναλλακτικές λύσεις - και πολύ το αργήσαμε!

Το nstreme το πάνε (εσκεμμένα απότι φαίνεται) για φούντο.
Το NV2 είναι χειρότερο από beta και βγάζουν fixes/updates (τουλάχιστον επίσημα) γιαυτό μία φορά στις 10 εκδόσεις.

Φάγαμε αρκετά χρόνια στην μάπα τα καπρίτσια και τα παιδιαρίσματα της Mikrotik, δεν νομίζεις;

Επίσης όπως είπα δεν πρόκειται να αντικαταστήσω το routing με ubi. Είναι παντελώς άβολο το web interface για τέτοια πράγματα.
Αλλά σαν bridges καθαρά για το RF κομμάτι (και τίποτα άλλο απολύτως) το UI που είδα δεν με χάλασε καθόλου.
Ειδικά το AirView τα σπάει! Κλάσεις ανώτερο από το φτωχό terminal based, 100% cpu hungry spectral-scan/history του Mikrotik.


Αν δουλεύει σωστά, και οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις που λαμβάνω από τον Convict - τον οποίο εμπιστεύομαι - αυτό δείχνουν, δεν με νοιάζει αν θέλει reboot για αλλαγή ρυθμίσεων.
Ναι είναι λίγο άκυρο, αλλά αν δουλεύει κάτι σωστά δεν θα αλλάζουμε ρυθμίσεις κάθε 5 μέρες όπως στα μπρίκια που για να παίξει ένα nstreme σωστά σε N σου βγάζει την Παναγία για μήνες.

----------


## Juan

> Έχω αντίθετη γνώμη. Είχα την τύχη να παίξω πάρα πολύ με όλη την γκάμα της Ubnt. Έχει πολύ ασταθές software & hardware για αρχή. Το λειτουργικό όλων των συσκευών τους είναι πάρα πολύ φτωχό. Ναι μεν Plug and play αλλά εκεί που θες την εξτρά ρύθμιση δεν την έχουν. Το GUI δεν είναι και τόσο άμεσο όσο του Mikrotik. Σε δουλειές Ταράτσας σπάει νεύρα. Το άλλο που για να αλλάξεις μια ρύθμιση κάνουν reboot δεν το καταλαβαίνω επίσης. Είμαστε στο 2015 για όνομα του θεού. Ούτε το Openwrt δεν κάνει τέτοια. Το τελικό performance είναι χειρότερο ενώ στα τελευταία firmware καλώς ή κακώς έχει περιορίσει τα κανάλια που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις. Έβγαλε το compliance test και στα ac μοντέλα δεν υπάρχει καν σε παλιό firmware. Επίσης η ρύθμιση (ACK Timeout) για μακρινά link δεν είναι και πολύ αποτελεσματική στα Ubnt. 
> Το μόνο κομμάτι που έχει εξέλιξη είναι το Airfiber. Είναι απλησίαστα για εμάς βέβαια και τελικά ρυπογόνα για τους 5GHz.
> Τέλος αν σκεφτείς ότι αγοράζουμε σε δολάριο το κόστος τους τελευταίους μήνες έχει εκτοξευτεί κάνοντας τα πολύ χάλια value for money αγορά.
> Έχω κάτι ac κάρτες στην άκρη εδώ και μήνες. Θα πάρω τον NVAK να κάνουμε μερικές δοκιμές στο "ηρωικό" λινκ. Έχω περιέργεια να δω πως πάει το ac σε Mikrotik.


Δεν έχεις δουλέψει όμως τα nanobeam στην 7.1 γιατί η 7.1 τώρα βγήκε. Τα δουλεύουμε καιρό και η εντύπωση που έχουμε είναι ότι τα ubiquiti τα στήσαμε και τα ξεχάσαμε ενώ με τα sxt είχαμε προβλήματα. Επίσης το περίεργο που έβλεπα αυτές τις μέρες είναι ότι στα sxt δεν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να κάνεις spectral scan δε ξέρω ίσως σε n και δεν έχεις την επιλογή να παίξεις σε 60Mhz channel width ίσως θέλει άλλο licence .

----------


## NetTraptor

Τι το ιδιαίτερο έχει το 7.1? Και αυτό δεν θα έχει compliance test όπως και τα υπόλοιπα ουσιαστικά (ACK web GUI, κτλ) που είπα θα ισχύουν. Αλλιώς όπως είπα. Τα Ubnt τα έχω δοκιμάσει σχεδόν όλα. Τα powerbeam/nanobeam είναι πολύ συμπαθητικές συσκευές. Αλλά δεν μπορείς να τις συγκρίνεις με τα sextant. Άλλη κατηγορία. Τα sextant είναι πάνελ για αρχή. 
Προτιμήσεις είναι παιδιά και περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα. Ο καθένας την βρίσκει με ότι τον βολεύει αυτόν και το link του. Αφού κάνετε μια βόλτα από αυτά πιστέψτε με πάλι σε mikrotik θα καταλήξετε.

----------


## NetTraptor

Για την ακρίβεια thanks για το tip θα την βάλω να την δοκιμάσω τώρα σε 2 link έχω. Αυτά τα ac είχαν πολλά θέματα από την αρχή.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αφού κάνετε μια βόλτα από αυτά πιστέψτε με πάλι σε mikrotik θα καταλήξετε.


Ξαναλέω, το πρόβλημα είναι πως ΔΕΝ δουλεύει σωστά το wireless του Mikrotik *πλέον*.

Ξαναλέω, το nstreme είναι παροπλισμένο, και το NV2 είναι για το πέος από κάθε άποψη (όσοι το υπερασπίζονται για ptp links απλά δεν ξέρουν που πάνε τα 4  ::   ::   ::  )!

Αν είναι να γυρίσουμε σε a links, ναι θα γυρίσουμε πάλι σε mikrotik. Αν είναι να πάμε σε AC όμως, το Mikrotik είναι για πέταμα.

Μέχρι και 802.11a το Mikrotik ήταν (και είναι IMHO) ότι καλύτερο κυκλοφορούσε.

Στο 802.11n τα σκάτωσε παντελώς. Το αν θα δουλέψει *σωστά* είναι λόττο. Το NV2 φέρνει περισσότερα προβλήματα παρά όσα λύνει και το Nstreme κανείς δεν ξέρει τι σκατά του γαμήσανε και δεν παίζει σωστά πλέον.
Η κατιούσα στο wifi του ξεκίνησε όταν ανέπτυξαν αυτή την μπούρδα το NV2 (το οποίο να δούλευε σωστά κιόλας πάει στο διάολο). Τότε παρόπλισαν το nstreme (ή παίζει και να το «χάλασαν» εσκεμμένα θέλοντας να προωθήσουν το δήθεν ανώτερο NV2)

Στο ac βλέπω τα χειρότερα! ΠΟΛΥ χειρότερα απότι στο N.

Τι να το κάνω το Winbox και το usability του αν το μπρίκι δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει ένα Link πάνω για μία ώρα;

Τι είναι καλύτερο; Ένα intuitive UI όπου πρέπει κάθε τρεις και λίγο να μπαίνεις να σκαλίζεις πράγματα ή ένα μάπα (συγκριτικά) UI στο οποίο θα μπεις μία φορά στους 6 μήνες;


Μπορεί τα Ubi να είναι χειρότερα. Δεν ξέρω. Δεν έχω hands on εμπειρία.
Αυτό που έχω hand on εμπειρία όμως είναι τα Mikrotik. Είτε RB σκέτα, είτε groove είτε SXTs/SEXTANTs είτε οτιδήποτε pretty much.
Όλα έχουν πρόβλημα στο Wifi. ΔΕΝ δουλεύουν σωστά σε 802.11n/ac. Period.

Αυτό είναι fact, όχι προτίμηση. Μέχρι κάποιος να μου δείξει το αντίθετο με αποδείξεις (γραφήματα, logs, link uptimes κλπ) παραμένει fact.

Δεν ξέρω αν η απάντηση θα είναι Ubi ή κάτι άλλο. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι πως έχω ξενερώσει γάμα τα με την Mikrotik. ΔΕΝ κάνει την δουλειά πλέον. Δεν είναι το σωστό εργαλείο για την δουλειά πως το λένε.

Κάθε έκδοση και χειρότερα. 1 φτιάχνουν, 2 χαλάνε. Και το wireless δεν το βελτιώνουν καν. 
Το forum της Mikrotik έχει γεμίσει με προβλήματα και σε nstreme και σε NV2. Δεν είναι θέμα προτίμησης. Είναι θέμα ότι το Mikrotik πήρε την κάτω βόλτα από τότε που αποφάσισαν να μπουν σε χωράφια που δεν έχουν καμία σχέση (βλ. CCR)

Λογικό άλλωστε. Πως περιμένεις μία εταιρία με 80άτομα να ανοίξει τόσα μέτωπα - ειδικά στην αγορά των DCs που το support & response time παίζει σημαντικότατο ρόλο - με ένα μέτριο σε σταθερότητα software και να μην πάει κατά διαόλου;
Αναμενόμενο από την άλλη όταν η πάγια πολιτική της Mikrotik είναι πως όλοι είναι άσχετοι και ότι πρόβλημα και να αναφέρεις οφείλεται σε δικό σου λάθος και όχι σε bug του Mikrotik. Ποτέ δεν έχει πρόβλημα το Mikrotik, απλά οι Λετονοί είναι πιο έξυπνοι και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχεις πραγματικά χτικιάσει σε καταλαβαίνω. Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω πουθενά NV2. Μην με δέρνεις. Έχει άθλιο latency και αν κάποιος διαβάσει ότι προορίζεται για PtM τότε μάλλον θα σταματήσει να το χρησιμοποιεί και ας φέρνει μερικά mbit παραπάνω. Τώρα για το n η κατάσταση είναι Lotto έτσι και αλλιώς. Mε nstream χωρίς nstream δεν έχει σημασία. Είναι ευαίσθητο και θέλει προσοχή. Όταν στήσεις ένα λινκ καλά, μετά δοκιμάζεις και το Nstream. Για το ac τι να σου πω. Μια από τα ίδια μόνο που μπορείς άνετα να ανοιχτείς 160ΜHz στην μπάντα και να τα κάνεις όλα θάλασσα τσαλαπατώντας σε άλλα λινκ τριγύρω (δικά σου και άλλων). Στην ουσία τα μεγαλύτερα κανάλια κάνουν την διαφορά και λιγότερο όλα τα άλλα.
Γενικά στο wifi δεν βλέπω καμιά φοβερή εξέλιξη και σιγά σιγά μένει πίσω. Μην ξεχνάς ότι έχει ανέβει αισθητά και ο θόρυβος στην μπάντα. 3x3 δεν μπορούμε να παίξουμε, features του n/ac δεν έχουν καμιά χρησιμότητα σε p2p και μόνο οι extra μπάντες φαίνεται στον ορίζοντα να δίνουν κάτι παραπάνω. 
Θα έλεγα να παίξουμε με κανένα fiber για την πλάκα του θέματος στην αρχή και μετά μακάρι να γίνει κανένα θαύμα.

Πάντως αν δεις έχει ένα φοβερό MUM. Πήγαινε σπάσε τους το κεφάλι. Εγώ γενικά είμαι μαζί σου αλλά δεν έχουμε και πολλές καλύτερες επιλογές.

----------


## kxrist

η δοκιμή έγινε στα 40mhz ή 80 ??? 
το -47 έως -50 σήμα θεωρητικά ανέφικτο για λινκ πάνω από 1 χλμ. αμφιβάλλω αν θα μπορέσει να κλειδώσει τόσο ψηλά χωρίς να "βομβαρδίσει" (εύρος + ισχύς).....ήδη οι παρεμβολές από τα πουσαρισμένα και ακεντράριστα 40ρια έχουν ξεπεράσει τα όρια της υπομονής. 

εκτός αν βέβαια σαλαμοποιηθούν όλα τα λινκ ανά 500μέτρα και μπούνε πιάτα >1 μέτρου.... λίγο δύσκολο...

----------


## nikolas_350

Εάν καταλαβαίνω καλά τα κανάλια του ac είναι λίγο “ξεχειλωμένα” σε σχέση με τα standard.
2.1 αντί των 2 
4,5 αντί των 4 
9 αντί των 8 
http://newscentral.exsees.com/item/f...d983d8d48ce186
22647i87DC9F3B66F29DEE.jpg

Εάν συνυπολογίσω και την παρατήρηση του verdera ότι το προς δοκιμή ac link απογειώθηκε σε απόδοση όταν έκλεισε έναν τετραπλό με τα υπόλοιπα link, βλέπω να μας κάνει την ζωή κομματάκι δύσκολη και χωρίς ουσιαστικό όφελος.

----------


## Juan

> η δοκιμή έγινε στα 40mhz ή 80 ??? 
> το -47 έως -50 σήμα θεωρητικά ανέφικτο για λινκ πάνω από 1 χλμ. αμφιβάλλω αν θα μπορέσει να κλειδώσει τόσο ψηλά χωρίς να "βομβαρδίσει" (εύρος + ισχύς).....ήδη οι παρεμβολές από τα πουσαρισμένα και ακεντράριστα 40ρια έχουν ξεπεράσει τα όρια της υπομονής. 
> 
> εκτός αν βέβαια σαλαμοποιηθούν όλα τα λινκ ανά 500μέτρα και μπούνε πιάτα >1 μέτρου.... λίγο δύσκολο...


Τα link είναι κοντινά κάτω από το 1 χλμ. το συγκεκριμένο είναι στα 60 μέτρα περίπου, τα sxt παίζουν στα 40mhz.

----------


## Juan

> Εάν καταλαβαίνω καλά τα κανάλια του ac είναι λίγο “ξεχειλωμένα” σε σχέση με τα standard.
> 2.1 αντί των 2 
> 4,5 αντί των 4 
> 9 αντί των 8 
> http://newscentral.exsees.com/item/f...d983d8d48ce186
> 22647i87DC9F3B66F29DEE.jpg
> 
> Εάν συνυπολογίσω και την παρατήρηση του verdera ότι το προς δοκιμή ac link απογειώθηκε σε απόδοση όταν έκλεισε έναν τετραπλό με τα υπόλοιπα link, βλέπω να μας κάνει την ζωή κομματάκι δύσκολη και χωρίς ουσιαστικό όφελος.


Στο τετραπλό έχω μόνο n κάρτες, αλλά φαντάζομαι πως το ίδιο θα ισχύει αν βάλει κάποιος ac κάρτες... Ξενέρωσα τη ζωή μου γιατί τόσα χρόνια έχουμε κάνει τις άπειρες δοκιμές στο n, και μια μέρα βάζεις πάνω τα ubi 430Mbps udp κίνηση σε bw test με το καλημέρα .....

----------


## Convict

> Εάν καταλαβαίνω καλά τα κανάλια του ac είναι λίγο “ξεχειλωμένα” σε σχέση με τα standard.
> 2.1 αντί των 2 
> 4,5 αντί των 4 
> 9 αντί των 8 
> http://newscentral.exsees.com/item/f...d983d8d48ce186
> 22647i87DC9F3B66F29DEE.jpg
> 
> Εάν συνυπολογίσω και την παρατήρηση του verdera ότι το προς δοκιμή ac link απογειώθηκε σε απόδοση όταν έκλεισε έναν τετραπλό με τα υπόλοιπα link, βλέπω να μας κάνει την ζωή κομματάκι δύσκολη και χωρίς ουσιαστικό όφελος.





> Στο τετραπλό έχω μόνο n κάρτες, αλλά φαντάζομαι πως το ίδιο θα ισχύει αν βάλει κάποιος ac κάρτες... Ξενέρωσα τη ζωή μου γιατί τόσα χρόνια έχουμε κάνει τις άπειρες δοκιμές στο n, και μια μέρα βάζεις πάνω τα ubi 430Mbps udp κίνηση σε bw test με το καλημέρα .....


Υπήρχαν παρεμβολές στο υπάρχον λινκ από τα υπόλοιπα όταν έπαιζε σε 802.11n. Μόλις έκλεινε τα 3 και άφηνε το ένα μόνο του λειτουργούσε απροβλημάτιστα. Συμπεριφορά που πλέον δεν συμβαίνει με τα Ubi.

Αυτά ως μια μικρή διευκρίνηση.  ::

----------


## Convict

> η δοκιμή έγινε στα 40mhz ή 80 ??? 
> το -47 έως -50 σήμα θεωρητικά ανέφικτο για λινκ πάνω από 1 χλμ. αμφιβάλλω αν θα μπορέσει να κλειδώσει τόσο ψηλά χωρίς να "βομβαρδίσει" (εύρος + ισχύς).....ήδη οι παρεμβολές από τα πουσαρισμένα και ακεντράριστα 40ρια έχουν ξεπεράσει τα όρια της υπομονής. 
> 
> εκτός αν βέβαια σαλαμοποιηθούν όλα τα λινκ ανά 500μέτρα και μπούνε πιάτα >1 μέτρου.... λίγο δύσκολο...


Η δοκιμή έγινε στα 40Mhz με MCS 9 εξού και το 400Mbps Datarate. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11ac

Η απόσταση των 2 sxt είναι τα 60μ. Αν θες για πιο μακρινά λινκ και πιο κατευθυντικά ξεκίνα και κόβε καφέδες.  ::

----------


## Convict

> Έχω αντίθετη γνώμη. Είχα την τύχη να παίξω πάρα πολύ με όλη την γκάμα της Ubnt. Έχει πολύ ασταθές software & hardware για αρχή. Το λειτουργικό όλων των συσκευών τους είναι πάρα πολύ φτωχό. Ναι μεν Plug and play αλλά εκεί που θες την εξτρά ρύθμιση δεν την έχουν. Το GUI δεν είναι και τόσο άμεσο όσο του Mikrotik. Σε δουλειές Ταράτσας σπάει νεύρα. Το άλλο που για να αλλάξεις μια ρύθμιση κάνουν reboot δεν το καταλαβαίνω επίσης. Είμαστε στο 2015 για όνομα του θεού. Ούτε το Openwrt δεν κάνει τέτοια. Το τελικό performance είναι χειρότερο ενώ στα τελευταία firmware καλώς ή κακώς έχει περιορίσει τα κανάλια που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις. Έβγαλε το compliance test και στα ac μοντέλα δεν υπάρχει καν σε παλιό firmware. Επίσης η ρύθμιση (ACK Timeout) για μακρινά link δεν είναι και πολύ αποτελεσματική στα Ubnt. 
> Το μόνο κομμάτι που έχει εξέλιξη είναι το Airfiber. Είναι απλησίαστα για εμάς βέβαια και τελικά ρυπογόνα για τους 5GHz.
> Τέλος αν σκεφτείς ότι αγοράζουμε σε δολάριο το κόστος τους τελευταίους μήνες έχει εκτοξευτεί κάνοντας τα πολύ χάλια value for money αγορά.
> Έχω κάτι ac κάρτες στην άκρη εδώ και μήνες. Θα πάρω τον NVAK να κάνουμε μερικές δοκιμές στο "ηρωικό" λινκ. Έχω περιέργεια να δω πως πάει το ac σε Mikrotik.


Είδαμε και την σταθερότητα των sxt που μετά απο τόσο καιρό στην κυκλοφορία και μετά από άπειρο κλάμα μέσα στο φορουμ της MT αποφάσισαν να βγάλουν κολάρο για σκύλους μπας και σώσουν την κατάσταση.
http://www.interprojekt.com.pl/anti-...nd-p-1752.html

Στο δια ταύτα....

Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες δοκιμές ώστε να μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα αποτελέσματα/συμπεράσματα. Και πάντα προς όφελος όλων μας.

----------


## nikolas_350

Σου εχω πιο solid κατασκευή  :: 

IMG_20130721_193553.jpg

----------


## NetTraptor

Άμα πάτε να παίξετε backbone λινκ με sxt μάλλον δεν κάνουμε και πολύ σοβαρή συζήτηση. Μην συζητάμε και μην ποσταρετε αποτελέσματα για οτιδήποτε έχει λιγότερο από μια σοβαρή συσκευή επάνω σε Rocketdish, Mikrotik mANT30 ή έστω με πιάτο και feeder nvak. 
Και γίνεται λίγο πιο επιστημονικοί. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω καταλάβει γρι τι έχετε δοκιμάσει, που, πως και τι συγκρίνετε.

----------


## grigoris

Ερωτηση, δεν εχει συναντησει κανενας αλλος προβληματα με τη σταθεροτητα των ubi? Ουτε πχ σημαντικη και ανεξηγητη αυξηση ping κατα καιρους χωρις ιδιαιτερο traffic πανω στη ζευξη, χαμενα ping παλι χωρις λογο και περιπτωσεις που πραγματικα δεν αποκρινεται και χρειαζεται power cycle?
Κατι τετοια φαινομενα παρατηρηθηκαν σε ζευξεις με airgrid και το αλλο με το μικρο πιατακι μεσα στο pwmn. 
Για το bullet δε, εχει καταντησει εσωτερικο μας ανεκδοτο..

Αναφερομαι στη σταθεροτητα τους και μονο, οχι στο radio

----------


## nkar

Ανεξήγητα χαμένα ping με το bullet έχω δει εγω κατ επανάληψη (δηλαδη να χάνεται το 1-2%) αλλά υπέθεσα οτι είναι λόγω θορύβου στους 2,4
Δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος οτι φταίει το Bullet

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα λέω εγώ αλλά ποιος ακούει. Ρίξτε μαι αναβάθμιση στην 5.5.6 που νομίζω ότι είναι και η τελευταία version με compliance test. Ίσως βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση αλλά γενικά τέτοια προβλήματα δεν είναι ασυνήθιστα. Αν δεν σας ενδιαφέρουν τα κανάλια upgrade στα τελευταία version. Από τα πρώτα firmware της UBNT μέχρι τώρα υπάρχει αισθητή βελτίωση αλλά κάποια προβλήματα ανεξήγητης αστάθειας εξακολουθούν. Πχ κλειδώματα σε κουλά data rate ενώ έχουν τέλειο ccq, χαμένα πακέτα χωρίς προφανή λόγο, link drops, reset σε ανύποπτες στιγμές, security holes και άλλα. Με όσο περισσότερα παίξεις για περισσότερο διάστημα τόσο περισσότερα βλέπεις. Δεν είναι απαραίτητα μόνο χαρακτηριστικό της UBNT αλλά κάποια πράγματα δεν αρέσουν.

----------


## grigoris

Το "compliance test" εγινε και ηταν αμεσο.. ξηλωθηκαν

----------


## Cha0s

> Το "compliance test" εγινε και ηταν αμεσο.. ξηλωθηκαν


Τι εννοείς;

Τι compliance test; Compliance τι με τι;

----------


## NetTraptor

Έτσι ονομάζει ένα country selection που σε αφήνει να χρησιμοποιήσεις όλα τα κανάλια. Στα ac δεν υπάρχει διότι η UBNT το κατήργησε πριν εμφανιστούν τα ac ενώ στα rocket m υπάρχει μέχρι το 5.5.6 νομίζω. Ισως παίζει και στο 5.5.8. 
Παλιό firmware όμως! Κερδίζεις κανάλια χάνεις σε απόδοση και σταθερότητα. Από την άλλη είσαι full νόμιμος.  ::

----------


## christopher

> Παλιό firmware όμως! Κερδίζεις κανάλια χάνεις σε απόδοση και σταθερότητα.


Από το Firmware Revision History φαίνεται ότι το "Compliance Test" αφαιρέθηκε στην 5.5.8.
Από την 5.5.4 και μετά δεν φαίνεται κάποια ουσιαστική αλλαγή στο wireless που να βελτιώνει την απόδοση παρά μόνο Regulatory changes στα κανάλια και την ισχύ.
Μόνο τα ac προιόντα έχουν έκδοση v7. Όλα τα Bullet, Nanobridge, Nanobeam και Rocket είναι στην έκδοση v5.

Όσοι έχετε κάνει αναβάθμιση, έχετε δει κάποια βελτίωση στην v5.5.10;;;

----------


## NetTraptor

Σε rocket M όχι αλλά κάποια random freeze και disconnect εξαφανίστηκαν από κάποια nanostation loco. Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει δει κάποιος με κάποιες UBNT συσκευές (όπως οι προηγούμενες) που τις βλέπεις με neighbor discovery του MT, κάθονται πάνω σε μια πόρτα του router, αλλά χάνουν ξαφνικά το LAN IP connectivity. Από το wireless if τις βλέπεις. Να συνεχίσω?

----------


## Juan

Ο τίτλος του θέματος καλό θα ήταν να αλλαχθεί σε Ubiquiti nanobeam AC vs Mikrotik SXT AC .

Τα ubiquiti λειτουργούν 3 μήνες απροβλημάτιστα ενώ στα sxt κάποια στιγμή έπεσε η απόδοση του link .

Σήμερα βγάλαμε τα sxt και βάλαμε στη θέση τους τα ubiquiti ,χωρίς πολλά πολλά τα sxt πιάνανε ~200Mbps tcp κίνηση mikrotik bw test τα ubiquti πιάσανε ~334Mbps(και πιθανότατα σηκώνουν παραπάνω) , βέβαια τα SXT δεν μπορείς να τα βάλεις σε 60Mhz .

Για κοντινό link νομίζω πως είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## NetTraptor

Χωρίς πολλά πολλά... Η συγκρίσεις σας είναι ανάμεσα σε δυο ανόμοια πράγματα αν μου λες ότι σου λείπουν 20ΜΗz, δεν ξέρουμε ποια UBNT συσκευή χρησιμοποιείς και σε κάθε περίπτωση όλα αυτά που δοκιμάζετε μου κάνουν ακατάλληλα και ρυπογόνα για να τα συστήσουμε για οποιοδήποτε λινκ του backbone. Επίσης οτιδήποτε σε πάνελ μικρο ή μεγάλο είναι ακατάλληλο για να μετρήσεις το performance μιας τεχνολογίας εκτός αν το κάνεις μέσα σε κλειστό δωμάτιο. Είναι το λιγότερο μη ιδανικό σενάριο και εκεί να δεις τι λοττο που είναι το n και ac χωρίς καν να φταίει το SBC hardware.

----------


## Convict

> Χωρίς πολλά πολλά... Η συγκρίσεις σας είναι ανάμεσα σε δυο ανόμοια πράγματα αν μου λες ότι σου λείπουν 20ΜΗz, δεν ξέρουμε ποια UBNT συσκευή χρησιμοποιείς .....





> Ο τίτλος του θέματος καλό θα ήταν να αλλαχθεί σε Ubiquiti nanobeam AC vs Mikrotik SXT AC


[email protected]#$%^&*()_+

----------


## NetTraptor

Ακριβώς αυτό! Τι είναι τα ίδια db κέρδος? Η ίδια κεραία? τα ίδια board? το ίδιο λειτουργικό? είναι ιδανικά για backbone? Κουλουβάχατα τα κάνατε. Άντε να αλλάξουμε και μια ακόμη συσκευή να δοκιμάσουμε και airfiber, κανένα lmds και κανένα wimax μέσα σε όλα. Όταν καταλήξετε τι είναι αυτό που κάνετε τελικά δοκιμή συσκευών ή δοκιμή του πρωτοκόλλου AC να κάνουμε 10 20 διασπάσεις να καταλήξουμε. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως αν θέλετε να δοκιμάστε και τις δυο συσκευές σαν ένα black box test, φτιάξετε ένα thread και δοκιμάστε τις σε πολύ μικρή απόσταση η καλύτερα indoors στην αρχή και μετά έξω. Έτσι για να ξέρετε τι να περιμένετε και να δούνε και οι άλλοι. Πληροφοριακά έχουν και οι δυο 20/40/80MHz channels οπότε λογικά πρέπει να δίνουν τα ίδια περίπου αποτελέσματα στο ίδιο εύρος καναλιού. Επίσης φροντίστε να χρησιμοποιείτε το 16αρι PowerBeam διότι το άλλο είναι 19αρι και εκ των πραγμάτων καλύτερο από το SXT πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον δεν θα συγκρίνετε ίδια πράγματα στο τέλος.
Περιμένουμε εναγωνίως να δούμε τι θα ποσταρετε πάλι!

----------


## Juan

> Χωρίς πολλά πολλά... Η συγκρίσεις σας είναι ανάμεσα σε δυο ανόμοια πράγματα αν μου λες ότι σου λείπουν 20ΜΗz, δεν ξέρουμε ποια UBNT συσκευή χρησιμοποιείς και σε κάθε περίπτωση όλα αυτά που δοκιμάζετε μου κάνουν ακατάλληλα και ρυπογόνα για να τα συστήσουμε για οποιοδήποτε λινκ του backbone. Επίσης οτιδήποτε σε πάνελ μικρο ή μεγάλο είναι ακατάλληλο για να μετρήσεις το performance μιας τεχνολογίας εκτός αν το κάνεις μέσα σε κλειστό δωμάτιο. Είναι το λιγότερο μη ιδανικό σενάριο και εκεί να δεις τι λοττο που είναι το n και ac χωρίς καν να φταίει το SBC hardware.


Έχεις δίκιο είναι ανόμοια πράγματα, τα Ubiquiti NBE-5AC-19 είναι 19dBi ενώ τα Mikrotik RBSXTG-5HPacD 16dBi αν και περίπου στα ίδια χρήματα, με τα Ubiquiti πιάνεις μεγαλύτερο throughput .

Εσύ τι εξοπλισμό θα χρησιμοποιούσες για AC όπως στην περίπτωση μας 60 μέτρα 300 400 μέτρα link κλπ και με τι κόστος περίπου;

----------


## NetTraptor

Cat6

----------


## NetTraptor

Sorry ήμουν στο δρόμο αυτές τις μέρες και όταν είδα 60 μέτρα... Για τα 300-400 που λες μια χαρά είναι μικρά πιάτα στην χειρότερη περίπτωση και πιάτα 80+ σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση. Προσέχουμε για να έχουμε. Όσο μπορούμε. Ακόμα και αν το λινκ είναι 100 μέτρα. Αν και σε αυτή την περίπτωση έχει πλάκα το cat6 ή μια οπτική ίνα με συγκρίσιμο κόστος και μάλλον πολύ μικρότερο κόστος. 8 euro τα gbic στο ebay Και μια οπτική άντε εγώ λέω και 70 euro. Μην με ρωτήσεις πως θα την περάσεις. Αυτό είναι που έχει περισσότερο πλάκα και θα έλεγα να το δοκιμάσεις. All in one μικρο πιάτο έχει μόνο η UBNT στο όνομα των PowerBeam M και ac. Πολύ συμπαθητικές συσκευές! Είναι και οι μόνες που νομίζω ότι αξίζουν every cent. Για Mikρotik πρέπει να βρεις άλλα μικρά dual polarity πιάτα και μια συσκευή.

----------

